# Need more g.a.s ? Here's a trem from Kingsley :)



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

From our own Simon from Kingsley, I had no idea this came out and I'm thinking some of you didn't either. It's probably one of the nicest tremolo sound I've heard, he calls it Bard.

http://www.kingsleyamplifiers.com/pedals/bard/

"The Bard’s bias modulating tube circuit provides classic, warm sine wave tremolo tones. The single Tungsol 12ax7 runs at high voltage for a full, rich and dynamic tube sound. The 9VDC power supply (provided) is converted to both 6.3VDC for the tube heaters and 275VDC for the tube plates.*"
*

[video=vimeo;53301194]http://vimeo.com/53301194[/video]


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice. Well done demo too. I want one.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh man, that sounds delicious!
Yep, great, GAS inducing demo.

I just got Ryan to build me a Tremolessence, it should be ready anytime.

Do you have to run all these Kingsley pedals off a power supply?
Quite a few mA required, 500 mA for the whole line.
I suppose the tubes have something to do with the power needs.

That pedal doesn't get weird at extreme settings either, very nice.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of anything Simon makes since it sounds great and is built with precision. Yes, his pedals run at higher voltages so they do need AC. If you ever look inside, you'll see why!! 

View attachment 3120


(this is the inside of my Minstrel.)


----------

